# Cao Contest!



## CAO Cigars (Oct 31, 2007)

As a token of my appreciation to the Top25Admin (aka Paul!) for setting up this CAO section, and as a thank you to those of you who've posted here (and yet to post) and supported our brand, I'd like to post our first 'official' CAO Contest!

Here's the deal:

I'm on a plane tomorrow headed to Vegas to cover the Cigar Aficionado Big Smoke and all the dinners/cocktail receptions/seminars that go along with it. But during the actual Big Smoke event itself, we offer the attendees the opportunity to have their photo taken with the lovely CAO Flavourettes (which they can download/print off our website about a week later). So....

The question is, HOW MANY FLAVOURETTE/GUESTS PHOTOS WILL OUR CAO PHOTOGRAPHER SHOOT DURING THE 2 DAYS OF THE LAS VEGAS BIG SMOKE?

Post your best guess and the person who comes closest will win:

1 - CAO POLO SHIRT (not available on CAO M.E.R.C.H.!)
1 - CAO POKER BAG (if you haven't seen this item, check it out on our site on M.E.R.C.H.)

Limit one guess per person per day!

I will post the answer and announce the winner when I get back to the office late next week...

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

1800 Pictures. Thanks for the contest! :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool Contest! I wish I were going!

My guess is 756!:ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Great contest! How about 1024?

Thanks!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

1202.

Thanks for the contest!:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

3750 Have a great time.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Great contest!

2458


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

1080.

Have a great time! I just got back myself.
See if ya can talk someone into a CAO bar location out there similar to Casa you know what!
I got a look for firing up a Brazilia in there. 

I'm sure they didn't mind too much since I bought some of their overpriced sticks though!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1976!! :tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

640. Thanks CAO


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Good idea for a contest. I'll guess 1400.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

865; thanks for the contest!


----------



## tjc (Sep 19, 2007)

256 - thanks for the contest!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

3576


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

3521 

Thanks for the contest:tu


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contest. 2500


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

1900


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I remember people walking around with the temp tattoos a couple years back

I'll say 1984







24 hrs until I get on the plane


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I can't really say how many he will shoot but my guess is that he will post *869* on the web site. Thanks for the contest and giving us a piece of the action. :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

3211 - thanks for the contest - have a great time!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll guess 1249
Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

1359


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

1250


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

501  Have a good trip,and thanks for the contest


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

1757 pictures

Awesome contest! Have a safe trip!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

awecome contest. 667 pics!!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

950. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

1501 Thanks for the contest!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

405

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

555 

Welcome and thanks for the contest.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

912 :tu

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

1404 pictures taken

Thanks!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

884. Gracias!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

2 NIGHTS
3 HOURS PER NIGHT.

Thats 360 minutes of time during the Weekend Big Smoke.

Now if each Photo takes 2 minutes:

*180* Photos

Thanks
B


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

436... :tu


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

794 Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

677 Photos, thanks for the contest, by the way I love your smokes


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

150


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

685


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

258


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

424


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

892


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I going to say about 275.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

847 Thanks!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

2500


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Great idea!!

682


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

749


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

780.....:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

542... thanks for the contest AND the great cigars, man! Keep up the good work!:ss


----------



## Eustace (Aug 17, 2007)

947 

Nice!!


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

1114

Have fun at Big Smoke!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

255 pictures


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

500 pictures. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

2380

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

All of them that they take. I WIN!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

864 Thanks for the Contest :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Did anyone say 750?
:tu


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

999


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

512

Thanks man.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

400


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

300


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

966

:tu Cool contest.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll go with 213


----------



## mustangbobo (Aug 5, 2007)

1405

Thanks for the contest


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

It's a new day: 865


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

200 (2nd Day guess)


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

My second guess is...... 963


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm guessing 261. Thanks for the contest!:cb


----------



## TexasAg (Oct 21, 2007)

1235


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

734


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

5400


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this yesterday.

I will say 760 and hope not a duplicate.

And everyone that gets their picture taken is a winner too.
That was the best booth at Cigarfest last year


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

377


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

1397

Thanks so much!


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

My 2nd guess is 220.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

683


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

828 is my guess


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

190 (1st guess) Great contest and Thanks!!!!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

My guess for today is.. 226


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

1111 fotos


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

199

Thanks for a great contest!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

368 photos



:tu


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

247


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

969 Thanks for the contest.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

today's guess: 747


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Is this like the Price is Right....."Could you repeat the bids, Bob?" :tu Put me down for 842.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

380 Good luck guy's. :tu


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

741


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

My guess 1217.... I'm still really upset I missed the CAO party/event in Houston for the release of the CAO America... It sure looked like fun.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

423 (171 with the guys mouth open and visible drool)


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well bob barker (drew carey) i will go with 1283


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Guess for today 346, Thanks again for the contest :tu


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

731


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

1234 thanks for the contest.:tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

hmm...976!

Thanks again!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

4223


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

My guess for today is 456.:chk


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

211


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

guess for today, 1001


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Todays Guess 781

DG


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

today I say 191


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

1025 first guess. Thanks for the contest!:tu


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will guess 1957


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

223 (3rd Day)


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

302


----------



## krymis (Nov 6, 2007)

2451 for today

thanks and just had my first america, will have more


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

2223


Thanks for the contest:tu


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

427:tu Thanks for the contest! Will wait patiently for the photos o


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess for today is 863.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

2256 for today. I want stories and pictures.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Todays guess 989


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I am guessing 750.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

397

Great contest!! Thanks!

:ss


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

1231
thanks!:ss


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Today I chose 410


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

439 for todays guess


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

805.

Cool contest. :tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

235 great pictures (first guess)


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

123


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmm. 876.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

777 (doesn't look like its been taken but there are alot of entries  )

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

In the honor of Bob Barker my guess for today is 1 dollar, I mean picture! :r


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Todays: 1056


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 17, 2007)

693 Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

1483 Guess for today


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Can I get 1111 on today?


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

1243 for today


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

757


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

1760


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

2134


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

1358


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

632


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll guess 629


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

today will have to be....

...988

thanks!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

350


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

955


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

315 pictures!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

656


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

512


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

1002.


----------



## wellerjohn (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess 927 :w



CAO Cigars said:


> As a token of my appreciation to the Top25Admin (aka Paul!) for setting up this CAO section, and as a thank you to those of you who've posted here (and yet to post) and supported our brand, I'd like to post our first 'official' CAO Contest!
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> ...


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1350


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

1444

DG


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

1,816


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

902


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

363


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

1839


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

2315


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

748


----------



## Dekerfman (Mar 24, 2004)

1210


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

2854!

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

430


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

475 pictures


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

leeetttsss go with 867. :tu


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

hmmm, 738.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

And the guess for today is, 128


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

515 for today.

DG


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

2412 for today


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

415 ... thanks for the contest


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

1287....:ss


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

120


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

742 for today.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

for today 5000


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

my try for today 1169


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

2541


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

1313


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Guessing for today 1035


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

999


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Today were going to go with... 428.


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

I like 213.


DG


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

So when is the winner going to be announced anyway?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

today will have to be 1236. Thanks!


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Todays.....857


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> So when is the winner going to be announced anyway?


Check the first post - it reads "_I will post the answer and announce the winner when I get back to the office late next week..._ "


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

555


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

# probably taken by now; but if not: 444


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

1083 today


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Today's guess is...1142


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

1127


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Hmm... Today's guess... 1782


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

873.....:tu


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

610


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

444!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

1816


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

927


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

So. Who won?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

675

No one yet.


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

973 for today.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

1856


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

765 today. Thanks again!


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

927


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

753


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

778

DG


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1640


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

1103 if it hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

777


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

580


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Guess for today... 941


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

675 pics


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

669


----------



## CAO Cigars (Oct 31, 2007)

The contest is OFFICIALLY OVER.

Thanks to everyone who participated in our first "official" CAO Contest!

I got back late last night after nearly an entire week of being "holed-up" at The Venetian in Vegas (tough job--someone has to do it!).

The winner of the contest--with a guess of 1035--is.........SAVVY!

The final number of CAO Flavourette photos taken in Vegas was 1040. Savvy, I have sent you a private message--if you don't receive it, please post.

I hope this was fun and thanks to everyone for participating and supporting CAO!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome contest, thanks!!!

Congrats Savvy :tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Received the PM just fine, you have mail Jon haha :tu. I can't believe I won something, I never win anything haha. Thanks for running this contest Jon, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contest CAO & Congrats Savvy.

DG


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the contest and congrats Savvy


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Savvy!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

So where can we go to look at all these 1040 pics???!?!?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the contest!!:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to the winner and thanks for the awesome contest.
:tu


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Grats man....:ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the great contest. Congrats Savvy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Photos are posted at the CAO website related to this contest!! Lots of good "fleshtones", photographically speaking.

Spend some quality time looking over the photos. 

http://caocigars.com/CAOgallery/index.php

Click the drop down menu and select "Big Smoke" then select "2007 Las Vegas"


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

gratz savvy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess 1200...great contest!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I guess 1200...great contest!


Good news is you are close the answer was 1040 bad news is the contest is over.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Good news is you are close the answer was 1040 bad news is the contest is over.


Damn! He missed it by......that...much. Try again Max!:hn


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Photos are posted at the CAO website related to this contest!! Lots of good "fleshtones", photographically speaking.
> 
> Spend some quality time looking over the photos.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaand, I'm spent.

:r


----------

